
Tell HN: Paradise is almost a food desert and CVS closing at end-of-year - duelingjello
There are only two &quot;grocery stores,&quot; if you can call them that: an expensive boutique market like what Whole Foods was pre-Amazon and a discount store that isn&#x27;t a complete grocery store.<p>And CVS, a pharmacy (which is also part grocery and part liquor store in the US), is closing on or before 12&#x2F;31. There is also a RiteAid and a Walgreens left, but it&#x27;s difficult to say if they&#x27;ll stay until Paradise is rebuilt around 2022.
======
Porthos9K
What is "Paradise" and why does it matter? This post provides no context.

~~~
schoen
Maybe Paradise, California, which was severely affected by the wildfires last
year?

~~~
JohnHopler
Bingo

------
larnmar
Well, that’s unfortunate for them, but apparently the town is only fifteen
miles from Chico, so they’re a lot better off than the residents of a lot of
other places.

